# Geforce Experence  bei allen Spielen steht "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."



## manuelaerdmann (21. Mai 2018)

*Geforce Experence  bei allen Spielen steht "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."*

Geforce Experence  bei allen Spielen steht "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."


Hallo Form,

ich brauche eure Hilfe.
Seit dem letzten großen Windows Update funktioniert mein Geforce Experience nicht mehr richtig. Kein Spiel wird bei mehr optimiert,

Gefunden und angezeigt Ja, aber keine Bilder und keine Einstellungsmenüs,  stattdessen steht wort wörtlich "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."

Ich habe ein Clean Install des Treibers vorgenommen mit dem "DDU v17.0.8.6.exe" dazu den Firewall Testhalber ausgeschaltet. 
Habe den Firewall auf Standard werte Testhalber zurückgesetzt hat sich aber auch nichts geändert.
"NVIDIA NetworkService Container" ist auch auf Manuel, habe ihn auch testhalber mal auf Automatisch gestellt. 
Einloggen ins Konto konnte ich in dem neu installierten Geforce Experience und auch die Spiele werden gefunden aber die Meldung "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."
 wird noch immer angezeigt.


Im Windows Ereignis Protokoll kann ich auch nichts finden was auf den Geforce Experience hinweist.
Im "C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA GeForce Experience" Ordner liegt die "debug.log" Datei, in ihr steht eine Zeile das es kein update gibt. 

[2018-05-21 12:04:23.213:INFO:selfupdate_helper_win.cc(50)] Update : No update found



Nichts hat geholfen. 

Woran kann es liegen, liegt es am Internet, firewall, irgend eine registry Eintrag oder liegt es am Windows update. 


Danke MFG Manu


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Geforce Experence  bei allen Spielen steht "Einstellungen konnten nicht abgerufen werden. Bitte versuchen sie es später noch einmal."*

Die automatische Optimierung kann man eh vergessen. Das macht man besser von Hand.


----------

